# Gamers in the KCMO area



## Kanegrundar (Jul 22, 2004)

This is a little premature, but I'll be moving into the Kansas City, Missouri area (Independence, actually) by March and I was wondering just how many KC gamers are here on ENWorld.  Plus, I'm also wondering where some of the better places are to go search for a game (other than here of course!).  I know the area pretty well, since I only live an hour away at the moment and have been going to KC for various things since I was 4.  The only thing I never really found where good game shops.  

Just curious,
Kane


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jul 22, 2004)

Myth's & Legends - Game Store in Independence, MO

Here's some info on the store:

http://www.rpgkc.org/guildletter/SP_Myths.shtml

I'm in lenexa and weve got 3 stores real close nearby lol.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Liquidsabre.  That's only a few blocks away from my girlfriend's house (where I'll be living at while we look for a new place, but I digress)!  I'm amazed that I never noticed it.

By the way, if i was moving out sooner than in the late winter/early spring next year, I'd be up for joining your Star Wars game.  Hopefully, you'll be looking for some gamers come that time.

Thanks,
Kane


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jul 24, 2004)

Likely we will, heh, so no worries. An extra SW-Gamer is always welcome!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up to the rpgkc website.  Just so you know, Myth's and Legend's doesn't appear to exist anymore.  The phone lines are disconnected, and there isn't a building there anymore.  (It's either an empty lot or a used car lot.)  I did go check out The Battlezone down in Raytown.  It's a bit of a drive, but the staff is friendly and helpful, and it's clean!  (A major plus in my mind.)  

Thanks again,
Kane


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, it HAS been some time since I've been down there. Egads! Thanks, this info has been duly updated in my head so I do not further lead hapless others astray. Someone needs to kill that link lol and the rpgkc website is a great start for locating gaming in the KC metro area heh!

Glad you found the battlezone! Yeah, in fact if we do get a SW game going it'd be quite a drive for you to Lenexa as well. What is that, a 40 minute drive from Independence?

edit - btw did you see that the there is a guild game day in Independence on the 31st?

http://www.rpgkc.org/events/GameDay.shtml


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah I saw that.  I think I've been drafted to help move some of my girlfriend's friends that day though.  Hopefully, I'll be able to make it out later in the afternoon.

As far as a drive goes, I don't mind driving to game, just driving to shop!

Thanks,
Kane


----------



## Kid Socrates (Jul 30, 2004)

Located in Overland Park, here -- I live right next to an occasionally good, occasionally confusing gaming store (On one hand, "We've got a huge selection of d20 books, all 25% off now," and on the other, "What's Eberron?"), and I'm looking to get a group of any sort started up -- got one full-time player and one player with a very strange work schedule. You're moving to Independence in March, you said? What all do you play/want to play?

-Matt


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey there Socrates, interested in just D&D or possibly Star Wars d20? My SW-game player search is in my sig.

Which store jas the 25% off? Would that be battlezone? I usually find myself going to Table Top though.


----------



## Kid Socrates (Jul 31, 2004)

Liquidsabre said:
			
		

> Hey there Socrates, interested in just D&D or possibly Star Wars d20? My SW-game player search is in my sig.
> 
> Which store jas the 25% off? Would that be battlezone? I usually find myself going to Table Top though.




The store is Gamer's Quest right off 87th -- this would be a while back. The Battlezone's also pretty close by to where I am. And I really need to go to Table Top and check it out -- haven't lived here long.

Always interested in a good game of D&D.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 2, 2004)

Kid Socrates said:
			
		

> Located in Overland Park, here -- I live right next to an occasionally good, occasionally confusing gaming store (On one hand, "We've got a huge selection of d20 books, all 25% off now," and on the other, "What's Eberron?"), and I'm looking to get a group of any sort started up -- got one full-time player and one player with a very strange work schedule. You're moving to Independence in March, you said? What all do you play/want to play?
> 
> -Matt




I play D&D (OA, FR, Iron Kingdoms...well, really wanting to play that!), AU, D20 Modern, Everquest D20, Star Wars, M&M, Warhammer Quest, and a little Rifts (though I hate the system...love the setting though).  The last couple of years have been spent either playing one of the various homebrews that I've worked up or various D20 Modern one-offs.  Mostly, if the game is interesting, I'll play it.

Adios,
Kane


----------



## d20fool (Aug 8, 2004)

*Clinton!*

Hello:

Welcome to Kansas City!  I run a Sunday night game in beautiful Clinton Missouri, a mere hour southeast of you!  I know you're not going to come, but hell, I gotta try.


----------

